# leisure battery... where do i start



## gemnrich (May 27, 2010)

we are about to ply/insulate our nissan cargo vanette. However we think it best that we install our leisure battery first as it will be built in to the kitchen units. However, neither of us have the foggiest when it comes to the subject. Does anyone out there know if there are companies which sell complete kits and if it's something which someone like me who has go grasp on electrics would be able to do? Failing that, if there is someone on here in the hampshire area who would be up to the task we woul be happy to pay someone for there troubles  !!


----------



## tiderus (May 27, 2010)

gemnrich said:


> we are about to ply/insulate our nissan cargo vanette. However we think it best that we install our leisure battery first as it will be built in to the kitchen units. However, neither of us have the foggiest when it comes to the subject. Does anyone out there know if there are companies which sell complete kits and if it's something which someone like me who has go grasp on electrics would be able to do? Failing that, if there is someone on here in the hampshire area who would be up to the task we woul be happy to pay someone for there troubles  !!



Greeting gemnrich, and congrat's on doing a self build. Chipping in my two penneth would be, use Gell batteries if you are putting them in a none vented inside position. Then position not that important safety wise. They are dearer, but deliver charge longer, and can be picked up cheap on the net. Had two friends do a self build using a written off caravan for parts. Worked out cheaper by far, and looked good. One sold his for 12k after, he's looking to do another one now. Put a  few pic's on here, as it will help and encourage others. (Just love watching people saving money). 
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (May 27, 2010)

Never build in something that will fail!! 

Leisure battery calculators are all over the www often called solar calculators as well. Just do the sums and see what size you need. When building the compartment allow for the future - in five years time you wont get the same size battery so allow 30 to 50mm more. 

You often see some manufacturers go way overboard with leisure batteries - put bloody enormous things in that need a small crane to lift in/out. Personally I'd only use something I could safely lift.

Gel is the way to go (as previously said.

Make sure you get a leisure or solar battery as they are designed for the use - whereas a cranking battery is not designed to be used for long, slow deep discharge.

A lot of solar suppliers will have all the 12V bits and pieces that you need - wire, clips, joints, etc.


----------



## gemnrich (May 29, 2010)

thanks guys. all ver useful info. There's definately a lot to bare in mind. We have two months to go before we head off to france so we'd better move quick. thanks a lot for the advice. always good to hear from people who have had first hand experience


----------



## n8rbos (May 29, 2010)

welcome to the world of self-build

Vehicle Wiring Products Ltd. Suppliers of auto electrical parts. / 0115 9305454 useful booklet/company for you bits and bobs.
regards battery, i've used a cranking battery(95ah) for 2yrs now ,no probs, it is only used for the tv/dvd tho' my lights are all rechargeable leds.
the battery is connected to a split charging system @£15 from towsure etc. simple to fit and forget!

also if you not been on go to the sbmcc site!


----------



## vwalan (May 29, 2010)

i tend to disagree with the above posts .having been involved with campers al my life and builing expedition vehicles for the past 10 years . i have used all batteries as they came out. but have found that truck batteries are tha most usefull .they are cheap and last about 2-3 years .having tried liesure and gel batteries they last about the same but cost more. 
deep traction fork lift batteries last the longest but again cost more . 
its about getti g the happy medium. a 100amp truck battery costs about 75 quid i would say use them .later as you add solar add another battery. 
as for the convertion dont hide wires behind panels 
use ducting. later if there is a fault there is nothing worse than having to dismantle the camper to get to fix it. think simple it pays in the long run .
also omnly use bits you can buy anywhere if it breaks and you have a one off part you can be stuffed. 
cheers alan.


----------



## n8rbos (May 29, 2010)

vwalan said:


> i tend to disagree with the above posts .having been involved with campers al my life and builing expedition vehicles for the past 10 years . i have used all batteries as they came out. but have found that truck batteries are tha most usefull .they are cheap and last about 2-3 years .having tried liesure and gel batteries they last about the same but cost more.
> deep traction fork lift batteries last the longest but again cost more .
> its about getti g the happy medium. a 100amp truck battery costs about 75 quid i would say use them .later as you add solar add another battery.
> as for the convertion dont hide wires behind panels
> ...



agree with you their alan bout the keeping it simple, i apply the same adage to all that i do inc my veg oil system! pick any of the bits up anywhere!
the battery i use is off my older ldv convoy 2.5 and honestly has never let me down as a  starter battery or leisure battery.never tried leisure or gell batts but there again i feel no need!


----------

